# New Year's Eve parties?



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

What (if any) do you plan to attend this year?

This will be my second time (not consecutive) attending the NYE Philly part at the Crystal Tea Room. My wife and I will be above the crowd in VIP, however, as it gets pretty crowded in the general ballroom.






*update, I apologize for this being in the wrong section.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

We used to go to First Night in Ocean City, NJ 

I'd like to go again!!


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

I heard on the radio this morning that there will be another nice party at the Aquarium on the Camden waterfront. I'm not sure how crowded it will be as it's the first annual.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

2010 I spent New Year at the Avenue of Stars, Kowloon, HK. Partying with about 1,000,000 other people. 



Not sure what's happening this year. There will probably be a party somewhere in Xilinhot. Will be interesting to see how New Year is celebrated in this part of the world.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have no plans except to go to a friend's house for New Year's.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

We go to one every year. At one time, it was black tie, but over the last five years, they've gone to costume themes. Last year, we did an 80s party (it was like so rad!), but the bloom has worn off already. Wish we'd go back to the old classic.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> Not sure what's happening this year. There will probably be a party somewhere in Xilinhot. Will be interesting to see how New Year is celebrated in this part of the world.


I was expecting more dragons and fire crackers than Christmas trees and McDonalds baloons!!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I was expecting more dragons and fire crackers than Christmas trees and McDonalds baloons!!


Well this is TST, Kowloon, which to be perfectly honest is not any more _chinese_ than what Manhattan is.

BTW here in Xilinhot we do have a few Christmas trees, but absolutely NO McDonalds balloons. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Unfortunately I've had the misfortune of assisting, on more than one occassion over the years, in dealing with the aftermath and clearing away the chaos created by holiday revelers who have attempted to drive themselves home after the parties. This year, as our son-in-law works the New Years eve shift with his department, I will, as I've been doing for several years now, be celebrating at home with family and a few friends. Our trips from the festivities to out bedrooms seems less hazardous than driving the roadways in the wee hours of New Years day!

Enjoy your parties but also, be careful, as you return home from your respective celebrations! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Remember,Don't drink and drive.


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

Howard said:


> Remember,Don't drink and drive.


We're using car service. It was between that and getting a pet friendly hotel room for the night (same cost), but the latter would still require taking a cab to and from the party.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The last couple of New Year's Eves have found me dozing off in my chair as the new year rolled in. I have a feeling this year will be no different. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Enjoy a good Pinot Noir or 2 on the back veranda with the wife at her mothers house in Avoca Beach listening to the sound of revelry and cicadas drift over land. Its something we have been doing for years much to the chagrin of our teenage son who would love to be at Circular Quay for the midnight fireworks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

C_Clarke said:


> We're using car service. It was between that and getting a pet friendly hotel room for the night (same cost), but the latter would still require taking a cab to and from the party.


Going Home I think I'll take public transportation.


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

Howard said:


> Going Home I think I'll take public transportation.


Normally, I'd be fine with that, but not in an evening dress.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

C_Clarke said:


> Normally, I'd be fine with that, but not in an evening dress.


I'll be in a shirt and tie.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Friends house about 5 miles away. Quiet party of about a dozen or so.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll probably go to a friend's house from work depending on the weather.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never had the desire to go to a public New Year's Eve party (at a club or hotel or the like) - I've only ever gone to parties at private houses with people I know.

I've gotten on an "alternating year" schedule for such parties (on off years I spend New Year's in Japan, where it's a much more "serious" holiday); this year happens to be an "on" year.

As for the party itself - everyone there I know (insular of me, I know), it's casual (probably grey cashmere sweater and chinos), there will be lots of genuinely good champagne (host is a Fortune 500 CFO with an interest in wines) and probably an impromptu XBox Kinekt tournament of some sort as the evening wends on.

Give me conversation, food and fun over sophistication any day 

DH


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Howard said:


> I have no plans except to go to a friend's house for New Year's.


x2. Going out to overpriced, crowded bars with a bunch of amateur drinkers is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

harvey_birdman said:


> x2. Going out to overpriced, crowded bars with a bunch of amateur drinkers is not my idea of fun.


It just happens that I have a day off on Friday but I have to work the next day so I don't have the Saturday off.


----------



## Cheviot (Feb 16, 2006)

C_Clarke said:


> What (if any) do you plan to attend this year?
> 
> This will be my second time (not consecutive) attending the NYE Philly part at the Crystal Tea Room. My wife and I will be above the crowd in VIP, however, as it gets pretty crowded in the general ballroom.
> 
> ...


I did Glitter City at the National Constitution Center last year and 12 Midnight this year. I'll be back at the Constitution Center next year though. Better atmosphere, at least for me.


----------

